# i found a pepper bluey :O



## Luke1 (Sep 21, 2008)

hey all,
ok im not crazy...on saturday i was at my friends house and we were getting some stuff so he could sleep over and then we heared this noise n his garden...we went over and there was this massive tail in the daisy's....it was so big i thought it was a land mullet at one stage...but we grabbed him and he swung around and tried to bit us...anyway we spent ages trying to catch the tacker and he just dissappeared...BUT HE WAS FULLY JET BLACK...
we are gonna try catch him over the holidays so we can get pics and post em on here...

what are your thoughts?
am i crazy or is it possible???

Luke


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Sep 21, 2008)

where in sydney?


----------



## wiz-fiz (Sep 21, 2008)

is there such thing as a pepper bluey?

and to catch it put some garden snails(dead 1s) on an old plate and t might come.

and you're not crazy!


----------



## bump73 (Sep 21, 2008)

Where abouts was it ?? Its quite possible i know the albbino's were from Gosford area but not sure on the blacks..., just think if you were snake ranch you could keep it and sell the babies for $2000:lol::lol:

Ben


----------



## Luke1 (Sep 21, 2008)

snake pimp: twas around da hornsby area!

Willa 6: yep....the are like Jet black and look really cool! go on the Snake ranch web site and they have pics! it was pretty late but he disappeared s quikly...oh...also...i would reconsider thinking im not crazy even if it was a fully black bluey HAHAHA

bump73: LOL...to bad we can't though HAHA!!! are they really that much? :O


----------



## FAY (Sep 21, 2008)

Snake Ranch got their original black blueys from somewhere...so they must be out there.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Sep 21, 2008)

highly unlikely that it would be a bluey,

was it smooth ? or spinose?
land mullets are the closest skink to what you described there range is usually described in refrence books as from the hawkesbury river all the way up to south east queensland


----------



## Luke1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Snake pimp: was definately a bluey...i been running around our bush and stuff for 10 years + and never seen a land mullet...but then to have one turn up 700m away from the bush wheres dogs and cats run around in full sun...its so unlikey! im 100% sure twas a bluey!


----------



## -Peter (Sep 21, 2008)

If you couldn't catch it Im thinking land mullet. I have seen them this side of the Hawkesbury as close to Sydney city as Epping. Still I wont judge, could always be a bluey.


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 21, 2008)

Luke1 said:


> Snake pimp: was definately a bluey...i been running around our bush and stuff for 10 years + and never seen a land mullet...but then to have one turn up 700m away from the bush wheres dogs and cats run around in full sun...its so unlikey! im 100% sure twas a bluey!



There's probably as much chance it was a blue tongue as there is it being a land mullet. Think about the chances of a retarded blue tongue turning up anywhere.


----------



## jack (Sep 21, 2008)

you spent ages trying to catch it? a blue tongue?


----------



## FAY (Sep 21, 2008)

waruikazi said:


> There's probably as much chance it was a blue tongue as there is it being a land mullet. Think about the chances of a retarded blue tongue turning up anywhere.



What about an escapee from someones pit???


----------



## caustichumor (Sep 21, 2008)

jack said:


> you spent ages trying to catch it? a blue tongue?


 Hey those ninja bluies are fast...


----------



## Luke1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Jack...LOL...yea...was in a pretty complicated place...was below in some sleepers with big hedge thing that are right up against it that was hard to keep moving around...when he could just blot from one side to another!

GrathnFay: yea thats possible...my friend knows a guy up near us how has blueys and stuff...


----------



## Rocky (Sep 21, 2008)

Luke1 said:


> snake pimp: twas around da hornsby area!
> 
> Willa 6: yep....the are like Jet black and look really cool! go on the Snake ranch web site and they have pics! it was pretty late but he disappeared s quikly...oh...also...i would reconsider thinking im not crazy even if it was a fully black bluey HAHAHA
> 
> bump73: LOL...to bad we can't though HAHA!!! are they really that much? :O



I am in Hornsby Heights, Next time you go looking, PM me, I want to see this!


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Sep 21, 2008)

lol, Sure twas definately a bluey


----------



## Luke1 (Sep 21, 2008)

im not sure...i KNOW

LOL...i live in Mt Colah but sure...everyone seems to know hornsby better then Mt Colah


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Sep 21, 2008)

wow your lucky, It could be either a land mullet or a hypomelaninistic bluey. but blueys arnt fast lol, land mullets are. someone once told me they saw a bluey while out fishing and it went under a big rock and they looked in the crack and an albino one was in there to, I dont doubt they are out there


----------



## Luke1 (Sep 21, 2008)

LOL Ryan..blueys are fast when they want to be!


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Sep 21, 2008)

yer baby blueys are sometimes I have to admit. when I come down herping with you next I want to see it lol


----------



## Luke1 (Sep 21, 2008)

LOL...we'll try LOL!!!!


----------



## imalizard (Sep 21, 2008)

Blueys are very fast, the juvs are faster but the adults sure can run!


----------



## Luke1 (Sep 21, 2008)

finally someone agrees...thanks!


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Sep 21, 2008)

lol


----------



## imalizard (Sep 21, 2008)

LOL, we used to get them in our yard but they used to hide under bushes and places where i couldnt get them.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Sep 21, 2008)

Luke1 said:


> finally someone agrees...thanks!


 
yet you can catch a water dragon easily lol


----------



## -Peter (Sep 21, 2008)

Bill, some kid has found your escaped land mullet mate.


----------



## No-two (Sep 21, 2008)

It's possible, anything's possible... About a year ago while I was still living in Sydney we were house hunting and during a house inspection I found a bluey in the backyard, it was pure white with grey bands and no trace of any other colour. At the time I didn't know much about blueys but if I'd known an abnormal bluey like that was so rare I wouldn't have let it go! Still kickin' myself for it now...


----------



## Mr_miyagi (Sep 21, 2008)

Blueys are pretty fast i was driving down my street yesterday and i seen a bluey on the road so i stopped the car to move it then bang its started running and it climbed up the gutter and ran into the bush. So i was happy it was off the road.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Sep 21, 2008)

call me old fashioned but ,im stil not convinced,a jet black bluey,in an area where a land mullet could be possible.
i have gone herping around that area alot i lived at wahroonga
i did find some scaley foot legess lizards


----------



## Luke1 (Sep 22, 2008)

Ryan: yea :lol:

Snake pimp: LOL...i'll have to catch it to prove it!!! i know it was abluey...120% sure!!!!

thanks everyone else!


----------

